# New Girls



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Well our herd has grown by four!! Sadly I can't post pics.But they sill have them on the website. Also they do not have the fourth doe on their site.
http://lostcreekboers.com/public_html/index.php/for-sale/does-for-sale
1"Blondie"ASR1 Lost creek boer goats A28
2"Twinkle"ASR1 Lost creek boer goats Z13
3"Cape" Z34
4"Cupcake"Dark Dark Brown head and white body.
They are exposed to RRJH Joshua were you can see him at the "Meet the guys"
Please Citation the buck and the does.
Thanks


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! I like them!  The buck looks awesome too!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Bummer - they pulled the does off their for sale page - but anyhow - Joshua is quite a hunk! Best of luck with the 4 newbies!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I just look at the site and they are on the 2 page.
I want to get some color out of the buck.He has some dappled kids so I hope we get some dappled kids.The Buck looks small in hight since our buck is huge!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

They all look good!


----------

